# Husband jealous of baby?



## Trawickshaw (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 9 month old daughter and she was a surprise. Although a wonderful one. My husband wasn't happy about it until she was born. Now he loves her so much. I'm not sure if he still resents me for it though. He always says that he's not happy. That we have problems. But doesn't really say anything more than that. He said that I don't balance him and that baby well. But I feel like I do an amazing job at that. He's deployed right now, and I have tried so hard to keep him included in everything. Before he left I would do his laundry, clean the house, take care of the bills, make dinner, get a baby sitter so we could go out 2 time a month, I panned a special anniversary dinner because we weren't actually going to be together for our anniversary, I've also been planning a trip to Spain for us full of things he wants to do. I even convinced my mom to come out to babysit. And that ticket cost her $1000! While he's been away I've sent him care packages, and posted hundreds of pictures and videos all to help him feel included. He normally gets sex 2-3 times a week! I'm just not sure what else I can do! He can be so mean when he gets mad. Like this last fight we had he told me that he didn't miss me, that he was happier down there and that he missed me more the last time he was gone. That hurt so much! It makes me feel like it doesn't matter what I do, it's never going to be enough. Any suggestions on how to improve this situation would be great.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing a good job. 

He didn't elaborate at all about what he meant by "balancing him and the baby"?

And where is he deployed at? Is he on the front or at a base somewhere?


----------

